# Sick kitty Lily



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You might remember photos of Lily, my cat, she has CRF and has taken a turn. 

In the last 2 months or so she'd have an accident in her carrier on long road trips and would have more matts since she didn't groom herself as much. I took her to my parents this weekend and the usual routine is that she goes off on her own to nap. This time she didn't trek downstairs so much but stayed in my room. (her legs are weaker) and Monday it was obvious she struggled a little to walk and just lay down and wasn't very alert. She has lost a lot of weight too. I think her medication and low protein diet helped her last almost 5 years since finding out that she had kidney issues. Not even a week ago she wanted to go outside, down over the deck steps and around the house to the front door, twice.

I have been expecting this a while since I've been having blood work done twice a year and she was always holding her own but the last time they said it could change anytime. 

I'll take her to the vet today although I really don't know if she's going to make the appointment. Last nite she ate some good old canned food but at 4 am got sick. poor thing. She has her head down but when I say her name she wiggles the tip of her tail. She is a very gentle, quiet cat all white with pink pads. BUT she's had a good 17 years, and a comfortable home so you can't ask for more.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry that Lily is sick. 17 years is a good long life, but still so heartbreaking to see them sick.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

BreNda, I am so sorry. I will be thinking of you and kitty today!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Brenda, Lily is a beauty! ....17 years old...wow. I don't want to see her suffer, and my heart is sad for you if you lose her. It's the hardest part of owning a pet. :huh: I'll be thinking of you, my friend.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about Lily. 17 years is a good long life and she has been well loved. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've always had a 'soft-spot' for all white kittys... and your Lily is so beautiful! I'm so sorry she is showing signs of the kidney issue progressing. It's never easy to face a loss of a beloved pet...but you sure have given her a good life and I hope that is somewhat of a comfort to you.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

So sorry Brenda, I know it is hard losing a pet. 17 years is a wonderful full life time for a kitty. I lost my kitty, Kovo, at age 14, that was 2 years ago and I still think I hear him meow sometimes.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Brenda,

I am so sorry.

17 years is an incredible life.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your baby. I totally understand. I lost my cat of 18 years to CRF. She got so skinny, and the night she didn't sleep with me like she always did I knew it was time to say goodbye. She licked my face to say goodbye just before they injected her. Not a day goes by that I don't think about her.
You will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi thanks everyone, I finally made the call to go in for a vet visit and told them what I may decide. I expect I know how it will go and the appointment's in another hour. And what a beautiful fall day it is, sunny and so warm. It's a very peaceful, pleasant day if there is a good day for this, this is it.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Brenda I am so so sorry to hear about Lily, my thoughts will be with you


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thinking of you today. This is so heartbreaking and such a difficult decision to make even when you know it's the right one.


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

Hang in there, it is never easy! Lots of kiss for dear Lily and hugs for you!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

You are in my prayers


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Brenda, I'm so sorry 

Lily is a beautiful girl.... and you have taken such great care of her.

Will put you and Lily in my prayers today....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Brenda, this summer we had to PTS our Ruby just before moving. She had diabetes & would not take meds, & a thyroid condition. We knew she could not make the move as she could hardly go around the block in our car. . . she was our only cat ever & everyone told us how good she was. . . a feral who adopted us.
Seventeen years is a long time, but never long enough. You are a good mommy and I know you will know what to do today. Big hugs!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Brenda. Lily is so sweet and pretty. Every day, I look at Ru and feel a rush of anxiety wondering if I will have to take her to the vet and come home alone. So, my heart is with you.:grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry Lily is not well. My prayers and thoughts will be with you today.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Brenda! My heart is breaking for you. Your precious Lily has been with you for such a long time. I hate like crazy that you are having to help Lily. My prayer is always that a loved one go peacefully in their sleep when the time is right. It's hard no matter what. But I think it's even harder when we have to help them when the time comes. I do believe it is a truly selfless act. A last gift. To let them go so they do not suffer. Lily knows how much you love her and you gave her a fantastic, long life. 

Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Brenda - I'm so sorry. They always say you'll know when it's that time, and it sounds like this is the case for Lily. I know how much you must be hurting but you are doing what's in Lily's best interest and putting her needs in front of your own. :wub: And I'm sure she knows that. She has had a very long, very loved life and yes, it's this kind of day, when I'm sure she would love to curl up and sleep in the warming sun, that she'll go to a better place. (((HUGS))) :grouphug:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Brenda, I am so sorry to be reading this. I wish you both peace and comfort.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words everyone. It went pretty well as I expected, although part of me just wanted to run out of there and take her home. I wish I had cried before I got there because I could hardly speak and kind of lost it at times. I agree it was the right choice but our little squirts really wrap themselves around our hearts. I know it will get better, and thanks for making this easier today. I think my parents are taking it harder because they didn't see her everyday and although they knew she was sick, they didn't see the change in her health, so it seems even more sudden to them. I still have 2 little ones to cuddle so I'm sure they'll be a comfort.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Brenda, I am just now seeing this - I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Lily. It is always heart breaking to lose a beloved pet. You've had 17 wonderful years with her and I hope that all the good times you had with her, and knowing that she felt well loved and happy, will provide you some comfort now. We had to help our cat Isaiah cross the bridge a couple of years ago - it was one of the hardest things I have gone through. He was a couple of months short of being 13, which I think is not a long enough life for a cat  We lost him to mouth cancer and it was terrible seeing him go through it...I questioned myself a lot, whether or not I was doing the right thing by not letting him go as soon as we got the diagnosis. But my wonderful vet told us we'd know when it was time and she was right - I knew without a shadow of a doubt when it was his time to go and did not waste any time making the call. I cried like a baby letting him go but it was an easy decision at that point because I loved him and couldn't let him suffer any longer. 

I will have you and your parents in my thoughts and hope that you will find some comfort in the happy memories you have of Lily. Hug those sweet babies, Jodi and Posey!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Brenda. I will remember your sweet Lily on our next calling our angels vigil.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I meant to say that I'm sorry for your losses of Kovo, Ruby and Isaiah too. And your Murphy Crystal. And all our little ones that are gone that you may not have mentioned by name. That's a nice thought Sylvie, thanks.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw Bren....I hate it even more that you had to do this by yourself. I don't know if I could have been that strong. And that selfless. Hug Jodie and Posey tight tonight. Let their warm, soft little bodies, soft fur, and gentle kisses from Jodie and purrs from Posey comfort you and let your heart start to heal. As much as I love my on line friends, I hate it when I have learned to care for someone so much that I can't just run over to their house and hug them tight.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Brenda, i'm so sorry to hear about Lily. :crying 2: What a beautiful girl! :wub: It just goes to show how very much you love your Lily to let her go and be pain free. I had to make that decision several years ago with Gus and then less then a month later with Molly. It's never easy, but it's because you love them so much that you let them go. Just know i'm thinking about you. :hugging:

I know what helped me was planting a tree. When i lost my first dog we planted an Eastern Redbud (it has heart shaped leaves) with Gus we planted a Hamlin Orange (i called him Handsome Orange) and Molly a pink Dogwood Tree (it was the tree that my husband and i both were thinking of for her). It was something special for my special kids and i just love looking out in my back yard and watching their trees grow and bloom, it just gives me a sense of peace and also joy. We even got a little orange from Gus's tree. That might be something that you might like to do.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Brenda - I know that your heart is broken tonight :smcry: but am hoping you can look at the good times that you and your family shared with Lily. She needed your help today to go over the bridge and you were there for her to hold her, let her go selflessly and end her pain. She will always be a part of your life which I know was so loving. Could you share some more photos of her with us? I'm glad that you have your Jodie and Posey there to lick away your tears. :smootch:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful life of love and care you gave Lily!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Brenda, I'm so sorry about Lily. I went through the same thing with my cat almost 2 years ago. He was almost 18. He had been suffering from CRF for a few years. He was very skinny and would throw up a lot. Then one night I was up all night with my very ill Jack Russell, when Bo (the cat) started having seizures. When he came out of it he looked so scared and I knew the end was near and it was time to say good bye. 2 days later we took both him and our Jack Russell (who had cancer) to the vet and said good bye to them together. It was the hardest day of my life.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Brenda, I am sorry for your loss :-( I do believe she is at the bridge playing and greeting with all our loved ones


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

All my love to you Bren, Jodi and Posey. You are such a great Mom and you and Lily were truly blessed. I wish you peace, beautiful friend. 
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxo

James Taylor & Joni Mitchell - You Can Close Your Eyes (John Peel Session) - YouTube


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you all again. I truly appreciate all the thoughts and prayers, I hope you don't mind that I'm not replying individually to you all but I am reading and appreciating each and every one. I'm also sorry to hear about Bo and your Jack Russell, how heartbreaking for you. 

And I like the idea of posting some photos...I'll do that : )


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH BRENDA, :hugging:I AM SO SORRY:smcry: IT'S SOOO HARD, I DO BELIEVE WITH ALL MY HEART SHE IS AT THE BRIDGE WITH ALL OUR LOVED FLUFFS, REST IN PEACE LILY


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Brenda ... I am just seeing this.

I am so sorry about your beautiful Lily. She was so beautiful. Now she is an angel at the Rainbow Bridge ... which I believe is in Heaven.

I pray you feel Lily's angelic spirit surround you with peace, love, and comfort. 

You are such a wonderful Mommy to your fluff babies. May you feel comfort as you cuddle with Jodi and Posey. 

My heart and love is with you, sweet Brenda.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Brenda so sorry for Miss Lily, they are our children. Praying that she will bounce back, one more time.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry Brenda, didn't see the post that she's at peace. Thoughts your way....


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Brenda, I'm so sorry about your beautiful Lily. When I read she wasn't well, I so hoped that she would feel better and you wouldn't have to make the choice you did. I only hope that when I am faced with that decision, I can do it with the courage and grace that you have shown. Love to you and your sweet girl who is now waiting for you at the bridge.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Been thinking of you so much the past few days. Our little ones time on earth, no matter how many years is just never enough. It's so hard to let them go. Lily was so beyond loved and blessed to have you as her Mama Bren. She and J Bear had many good years together. But my heart is broken for you. That pain is so very deep. Rest peacefully sweet Lily...you were and will always be beautiful and loved.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Lily.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks so much for all your thoughtful posts....I'm so touched:wub:
she was a good cat although such a little bother at night. I would have to cat proof the bathroom, put a towel in the vanity door because she would flick it open so it would bang (she was right-pawed so I only needed to do this with the left side door lol) she'd tip over pictures or things on the dresser and rattle the handles on the drawers) VERY frustrating as you were drifting off to sleep or waking up to the garbage container tipping over in the bathroom, or shampoo bottle pushed off the side of the tub. so yes I had to cat proof. She'd make a move to get off the dresser but only if she was sure I was getting out of bed, otherwise she'd fake me out. I think this was all because she wanted the water to drip in the bathtub for a drink probably because she was thirsty due to her kidney issues. But then again sometimes she just watched the dripping water.

so yes, I put pictures and things in the drawers rather than on the dresser. I put socks in the handles of the drawers one night, I put the garbage can on it's side for the night and made sure nothing was on the side of the tub. some nights she was put in the laundry room, and then she'd tip over things on the shelves and chew up things like the cardboard on the box of litter, but I could sleep thru that usually...little devil but still I can say she was a good cat. 
btw, I couldn't just close the bathroom door because she'd scratch that all night ....cat people understand lol


----------

